# Japanese quake closes Nissan plants



## Lukeluk (Oct 2, 2010)

Until everyone has found out about the tragedy in Japan, where people died and the real value of the damages is still not known. The undistrial giants were also affected, especially Nissan which had to close five of its Japanese plants.
Nissan plants were closed after Japan quake. World cars news. Nissan auto news


----------

